# ? no output from netselect

## hothead

Hi,

I wonder why I do not get any output from 'netselect'. I tried the following commands, but I do not get any output.

```
netselect -s1 rsync.gentoo.org

netselect -s3 pool.ntp.org

```

Any suggestions:?

----------

## maystorm

Same here. Dunno why...

----------

## stp_1993

Same here

----------

## frostschutz

Add -v -vv debug options... for me, netselect times out on all hosts. No idea why... everything else works.

----------

## lxg

Possibly routing probs? Maybe the "-m" and "-t" (for minimal TTL and retrys) help?

----------

## frostschutz

No, -m and -t changes nothing. It times out all the same.

As for routing probs, I don't know what kind of problems those could be. Everything else works fine (ping / www / ftp / mail / ssh / irc / dcc / voip / games), dns name resolution is working beautifully as well. I can ping hosts such as Google and get min/avg/max/mdev = 37.618/66.155/144.155/34.259 ms response times, which should be good enough.

I'm absolutely clueless as to what the problem could be here.   :Confused: 

----------

## hvengel

I am also seeing this same thing.  When I ping the servers I get results but when I netselect the same list of servers that I can ping nothing happens.  I did a netselect -s1 -vv <server list> and I got more information.  But basically it is saying that none of the packets it sent worked (ntp1.sf-bay.org                       9999 ms  30 hops    0% ok) on any of the servers.   Wish I knew what was going on so that I could fix it.

----------

## BlackWolfie

same here ... TIMEOUT TIMEOUT

----------

## hvengel

I opened a bug report on this in bugs.gentoo.org.  It is bug #150601.

----------

